# Beginner Painting, Critque wanted



## katylyn (Nov 14, 2016)

I just wanted to get some feedback on my newest painting :laugh: The left painting is from 5 weeks ago when I first started painting and the left is this past week. I re-painted it to see the comparisons and if I'm progressing. Leave some feedback if you can~!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

They are both the left painting?


----------



## katylyn (Nov 14, 2016)

just said:


> They are both the left painting?


Left is when I first started and the right is the one I just recently painted, sorry.


----------

